# Getting Rid Of Rubber Boot Smell



## boddah4 (Aug 18, 2008)

I am going to be picking up some cheap rubber knee boots on Friday and was wondering what everyone does to get rid of the rubber smell. I saw someone said to bury them, but I don't want to go to that extreme.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## WIhoytarcher1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Ill be picking some up tonight and what I usually do is mind some dirt and grass to rub on them and thats aobut it! If anyone has any other ideas Im interested as well!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I mix up a batch of this and spray the heck out of them.

1 quart hydrogen peroxide 
1 quart distilled water 
1/4 cup baking soda


----------



## acdraindrps (Aug 26, 2008)

I am also interested in hearing what others do for this. My alphaburys I bought last year still smell like rubber. I left them in my car overnight, and came into my car the next day and the whole thing smelled like a rubber boot. 

I got busted by a doe last year on the trail I came in on. I chalked it up to a rubbery smell I left walking in.


----------



## coachjdub (Jan 27, 2009)

Dextee said:


> I mix up a batch of this and spray the heck out of them.
> 
> 1 quart hydrogen peroxide
> 1 quart distilled water
> 1/4 cup baking soda


How/ where do you get your distilled water?


----------



## dt5150 (Oct 17, 2007)

any grocery store should have distilled water.

i leave mine outside, spray em multiple times, and use hs powder on the inside.


----------



## coachjdub (Jan 27, 2009)

dt5150 said:


> any grocery store should have distilled water.
> 
> i leave mine outside, spray em multiple times, and use hs powder on the inside.


Would baking soda work in palce of HS powder?


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

I am gonna scrub mine with my laundry soap, then let them soak in some water and laundry soap for a few days...then leave outside for a while also...hopefully it will work...then spray each time I go out and use a cover scent on them...


----------



## cabotvt (Jul 23, 2007)

I hit them with a product made in Iowa called GHOST scent eliminator. Then I put them on my boot dryer over night works pretty good


----------



## StrutStopper (Sep 3, 2003)

I hunt a property that has a bunch of horses on it. I would imagine most people avoid stepping in those piles, but I stepped into every one in my path the first time I wore my Muck boots. I shot a doe that evening and don't think the rubber smell is really a problem.


----------



## Nichko (Mar 24, 2008)

Put the boots on and cut the grass a few times....


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

The rubber smell is there to stay. I have boots 10 years old and still smell like rubber. Deer come in contact with rubber smells every day of their lives. Tires on tractors, trucks, ATV, combines etc. The really don't pay much attention. They do smell it just don't react much.


----------



## gwm (Oct 16, 2008)

Stanley said:


> The rubber smell is there to stay. I have boots 10 years old and still smell like rubber. Deer come in contact with rubber smells every day of their lives. Tires on tractors, trucks, ATV, combines etc. The really don't pay much attention. They do smell it just don't react much.



I agree.


----------



## Trinity Archery (Nov 8, 2005)

I haven't tried it, but I heard vegetable oil works?????


----------



## dt5150 (Oct 17, 2007)

coachjdub said:


> Would baking soda work in palce of HS powder?



yup, i use that too sometimes.


----------



## WIhoytarcher1 (Apr 13, 2009)

greenhead3 said:


> I haven't tried it, but I heard vegetable oil works?????


YOu mean you just rub vegetable oil on the boots?


----------



## 7thSeal (Dec 18, 2008)

WIhoytarcher1 said:


> YOu mean you just rub vegetable oil on the boots?


I use this on my sights and screws for my bow but inside of boots require more attention.. washing in baking soda is your best bet and air drying rather than mechanical......


----------



## Bowdon (Aug 17, 2004)

The thing is rubber boot don't hold other smells like your feet sweating. Stanley is right about rubber being around them all the time. Leather are other materials soaks up your sweat and lays out a trail of your smell. When I go out and if there are any cow pies around I step in them just in case of some thing on my boots. I hate to think how many times I have buck come right down a trail with I ahd rubber boots on and they never know I'm around. high boots are good because of weed rubbing on you pant legs to leave a scent and I try to keep from touching any thing like limbs with my hands.


----------



## 50bowhunter (Aug 17, 2008)

I agree with Stanley. I would worry much more about the smell inside rather than the rubber.


----------



## TbellVectrix (Feb 21, 2008)

I took the last pair of rubber boots i got and rubbed scent killer soap all over them and left it set for about ten minutes. i then filled the bath tub and placed the boots with the soap on them in the water and left them soak for about an hour. i repeated the same process again, and the rubber smell was reduced by a half at least.


----------



## thompsonj (Oct 16, 2008)

Leave them in the back of you truck for a week or two. That seem to work for me


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

This sounds funny but it seems to have worked. 

I Just bought a new pair of boots and placed them in a half full bag of yard clippings (you know....grass:wink I pulled them out 2 days later and all I can smell ever since is the grass. I will be wearing them scouting this weekend and will do a little walking in a couple creeks. Hopefully that will get rid of the excese?


----------



## Ray.Klefstad (Oct 7, 2006)

I just make sure to step/rub my boots in every pile of fresh deer poop I encounter.

Ray


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

Nichko said:


> Put the boots on and cut the grass a few times....


Yep! thats the way to go :wink:


----------



## gonehunting 45 (Jan 19, 2005)

Stanley said:


> The rubber smell is there to stay. I have boots 10 years old and still smell like rubber. Deer come in contact with rubber smells every day of their lives. Tires on tractors, trucks, ATV, combines etc. The really don't pay much attention. They do smell it just don't react much.


I agree
I tried the baking soda bath. let them soak for a couple hours. Still smelled like rubber to me. I've never noticed any deer picking up the scent.


----------



## solohunter (Feb 22, 2005)

Ray.Klefstad said:


> I just make sure to step/rub my boots in every pile of fresh deer poop I encounter.
> 
> Ray


ditto


----------

